# I need to download 03 Sentra manual ASAP, please help. Fuses boxes diagram?



## car5car (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks. There should be link somewhere. Found a lot of electrical problems today. Wipers don't work, bunch of engine codes, intermittent cluster problem- all gauges die sometimes. Fuse box labels are lost.
:waving:


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

car5car said:


> Thanks. There should be link somewhere. Found a lot of electrical problems today. Wipers don't work, bunch of engine codes, intermittent cluster problem- all gauges die sometimes. Fuse box labels are lost.
> :waving:


Here is a link to your car's electrical system:

it can be found at nico club dot com/FSM no space between nico and club


----------



## car5car (Mar 10, 2009)

Great help!!!!!!! Thanks!:banana:


----------

